# Smoking allowed at LAX (American Airlines)???



## Cathyb

Our grown daughter is coming with us to Maui (we don't smoke) and we wondered what the policy is at the American Airline terminal for smokers. Is there a designated area?

Any suggestions (other that getting her to quit which  we have tried for years)?

Please don't tell us she has to go back outside the terminal and back again thru Security!


----------



## thunderbolt

I'm afraid so, and you must have your I.D. and boarding pass with you.
Best she quit smoking while she can.:ignore:


----------



## nazclk

*Smoke*

Just tell her to smoke a pack before she enters the terminal:hysterical:


----------



## JanT

Back in 2004 there used to be an outside smoking area within the boundaries of security near the American gates but I don't know if that still exists or not.  Perhaps not because of all the new laws.  I didn't smoke but my sister did and while we were waiting for our flight we went there so she could smoke.  But, as I said that was many years ago and I don't know if that area is still there or not.  Perhaps check out the LAX website????


----------



## BevL

A few references - maybe she should buy some of those fake cigarette soother things as it looks like she's out of luck.

http://www.travelpost.com/airport-smoking-lounges.aspx

However, this is a link to a link from the official LAX website, from what I can tell.  Looks like there are some smoking areas but it seems they would be for employees.  Can't imagine they'd want passengers wandering around behind the terminals:

http://www.lawa.org/searchResults.aspx?searchtext=smoking


----------



## Skinsfan1311

We were stuck at LAX about 3-4 years ago, and there was a smoking area that's accessible to the public.

I don't remember where it was, but I'm sure that you can call LAX.


----------



## silverfox82

The LAX website says it is not a smoker friendly airport and there are no designated areas for smoking.


----------



## Cathyb

*Absolutely no smoking at LAX*



silverfox82 said:


> The LAX website says it is not a smoker friendly airport and there are no designated areas for smoking.



It was a mother's nightmare.:ignore:   Daughter smokes and at the American Airlines terminal she had to go all the way back to the entrance outside to smoke; then come back thru a very crowded Security line.  I got 30 extra gray hairs wondering if she would get back before we lined up to leave!!!

Believe me, we have bought cigarete stopper helpers and offered hypnotism and her doctor warns her -- does absolutely no good.  I don't think I want to travel with her again -- she is in her mid-40s and unmarried.


----------



## Passepartout

Cathyb said:


> Believe me, we have bought cigarete stopper helpers and offered hypnotism and her doctor warns her -- does absolutely no good.  I don't think I want to travel with her again -- she is in her mid-40s and unmarried.



It's a shame, but at some point one has to come to terms with an adult making their own (IMO poor) choices.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba

I am sorry for what you had to experience, but on the other hand I am very glad that LAX is non-smoking.


----------



## Cathyb

*Non-smoking*



ricoba said:


> I am sorry for what you had to experience, but on the other hand I am very glad that LAX is non-smoking.



I agree 99%.  Actually I have never smoked but when traveling in Thailand they had rooms completely closed to the general public for smokers -- at intervals thruout the airport.   Being a worrywart parent of a smoker -- knowing she had to go out the main front door to the street than return thru long lines at LAX Security did give me lots of grey hairs waiting for her.

BTW here at Maui they have to now cross the street where the car rental stalls used to be -- out of the buildings completely.

Also now in Maui -- no plastic shopping bags at all in stores.  

Heading home tonight and back to just me and my non-smoking husband in our own home


----------



## Passepartout

Cathyb said:


> *Also now in Maui -- no plastic shopping bags at all in stores.*
> 
> Heading home tonight and back to just me and my non-smoking husband in our own home



Uh, we got a plastic shopping bag 3 days ago at Hilo Hattie's. Maybe the flimsy grocery type, but not all are banned. 

In November, all smoking was banned, island-wide in Barbados, as well as (curiously) camouflage printed apparel. No explanation for that given.

*Researched*: The smoking ban is for public places- enclosed and semi-enclosed.
The camo ban: Camouflage is reserved for defense forces only.

We got home last evening. Our own bed always feels wonderful after traveling.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ricoba

Cathyb said:


> I agree 99%.  Actually I have never smoked but when traveling in Thailand they had rooms completely closed to the general public for smokers -- at intervals thruout the airport.   Being a worrywart parent of a smoker -- knowing she had to go out the main front door to the street than return thru long lines at LAX Security did give me lots of grey hairs waiting for her.
> 
> BTW here at Maui they have to now cross the street where the car rental stalls used to be -- out of the buildings completely.
> 
> Also now in Maui -- no plastic shopping bags at all in stores.
> 
> Heading home tonight and back to just me and my non-smoking husband in our own home



As you realize as a fellow resident of our fair state, smokers are more and more being pushed out of public places.  

I am not sure if I am 100% behind this anti-smoking/smoker sentiment, but it is the wave of the present and future at least here in CA.


----------



## ondeadlin

I'm not sure you can realistically enforce a total ban on smoking. People will smoke - just like they smoke marijuana.


----------



## Luanne

ondeadlin said:


> I'm not sure you can realistically enforce a total ban on smoking. People will smoke - just like they smoke marijuana.



It can be enforced in public areas.  They do it in California....thank goodness.  

But a total ban, no.


----------



## ondeadlin

I was referencing the total ban on Barbados, above.

But, no, I don't believe California can even enforce a total ban in public. I wish they could, but I'm sure if you go to a ball game, there will be people smoking. Heck, go to a game in the Bay Area and there will be people smoking pot, lol.


----------

